# Waxed cardboard?



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am happily collecting all manner of chewable, destructible cardboard toys for my future mice. Today's find was a cardboard juice container like this one. After I cut it in half, cut out the plastic cap area, and added some access holes, I connected the two halves by layering paper towel stuck on with a bit of flour, white glue, and a lot of water. It was a bit of a task... but when I finished I realized that perhaps this carton was not suitable? There are two potential problems that I could see.

1. While I washed it thoroughly, there does appear to be a slight, lingering citrus-y scent. If it doesn't fully dissipate (it's only been empty two hours, now) would it be harmful to my mice?

2. It's water-proofed, waxed cardboard. Is this unsafe for my mice to nibble on? I'd like to use it at some point in my tank, but if it's not safe for them to chew on I might just make it available when I'm handling them. Or I guess I could throw it away.

I'm kicking myself for not checking sooner! Any googling on the matter has only lead me to some unpleasant sites regarding pest mice, so hopefully someone here can help.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

the waxed cardboard in itself would not cause a problem for your mice to chew on as it would not normally be ingested. Having a citrus odour should not prevent any serious problems and the chances of the mice actually using the container whilst it has a citrus odour is something that you would be experimenting with as some will just totally avoid it.

Mice will always taste something first and then leave it for a few days if it does not agree with them they will avoid it in the future.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response! I will hold on to it until they've had a chance to adjust to their new surroundings, and introduce it outside of the tank so they have the option of going in. c: That makes me feel much better!


----------

